# Proscuitto



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

i have a package of cittero fresco proscuitto. it says it's good till 5/15. but i opened it already. i hate to throw it out, because it wasn't cheap, but i'm a little uncertain about eating it. does the sell-by date apply even after it's been opened?
thanks for any advice.


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2005)

5/15....that's a little more than 2 weeks away. How much do you have???


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

oh, not much... 3, maybe 4 slices?


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2005)

I tend to use things up way before the dates...my solution...grab some good melon, wrap chunks in prosciutto, invite everyone over...and let's drink some cocktails and have some good snacks!!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

it's on, lol!


----------



## Otter (Apr 29, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> oh, not much... 3, maybe 4 slices?


3 or 4 slices woudn't last 2 hours around here, much less two weeks!


----------



## Claire (May 9, 2005)

Proscuitto is also good wrapped around avocado wedges, drizzeled with a little olive oil and lightly seasoned with  a garlic seasioning.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 10, 2005)

You can also "butterfly" some boneless chix breasts, pound them out lightly with a mallet, then stuff them with your proscuitto & some cheese (provolone, mozzy or a bit o' parm).  Dredge in flour or panko crumbs, then fry or bake. Mmmm!


----------

